# Sự thật về Time2Skin - serum dưỡng ẩm, phục hồi da và chống lão hóa?



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm

Sự thật về Time2Skin - serum dưỡng ẩm, phục hồi da và chống lão hóa là như thế nào vậy ạ các mom thông thái? Em có đọc đc bài rì viu trên fb nói là dùng thấy da hết bong vs rát ngay luôn ý, mà mới duy trì vài ngày thôi đã cảm nhận da khoẻ, dày dặn lên hẳn, khả năng cấp ẩm và chống lão hóa cũng đỉnh nhờ Peptide Thụy Sĩ. Thật thế luôn à các mom? Nhà mình có mom nào đã dùng serum Time2Skin này chưa vậy ạ? cho em xin ý kiến đc ko ạ?


----------



## minhchau

Ôi các chị ơi, có serum với kem nào tốt cho da kích ứng không ạ?
Mặt mũi chán gì đâu, bị dị ứng với kích ứng suốt ngày thôi nạ, chán thiệt sự chán đó ạ


----------



## Lam Thien Anh Thy

Serum Time2Skin có dưỡng ẩm, phục hồi da và chống lão hóa tốt như lời đồn không các mom thông thái ơi?
Em đọc một bài review hay lắm ạ Serum Dưỡng Ẩm Phục Hồi Chống Lão Hóa Time2Skin – Beny Cosmetics 
Không biết nhà mình có mom nào đã và đang dùng loại này không? cho em xin ý kiến đi ạ


----------



## Phương Trang

Nguyễn Thanh Tâm nói:


> Sự thật về Time2Skin - serum dưỡng ẩm, phục hồi da và chống lão hóa là như thế nào vậy ạ các mom thông thái? Em có đọc đc bài rì viu trên fb nói là dùng thấy da hết bong vs rát ngay luôn ý, mà mới duy trì vài ngày thôi đã cảm nhận da khoẻ, dày dặn lên hẳn, khả năng cấp ẩm và chống lão hóa cũng đỉnh nhờ Peptide Thụy Sĩ. Thật thế luôn à các mom? Nhà mình có mom nào đã dùng serum Time2Skin này chưa vậy ạ? cho em xin ý kiến đc ko ạ?


Em cũng đang hóng vấn đề này ạ
Nếu thực sự ok thì có mắc mấy em cũng đầu tư, tìm tới tìm lui mà chưa được loại nào ưng hết chơn á
Mỹ phẩm giờ có quá nhiều thương hiệu mà tìm đc chân ái, cũng mệt ghê ha


----------



## ailanguoithuongem2x4x

Serum Time2Skin có tốt không các chị? có thể cho em xin hình ảnh để em tham khảo được không ạ? da em cũng khó tính khó nết lắm, tìm mãi chưa được loại zừa lòng á


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm

Lam Thien Anh Thy nói:


> Serum Time2Skin có dưỡng ẩm, phục hồi da và chống lão hóa tốt như lời đồn không các mom thông thái ơi?
> Em đọc một bài review hay lắm ạ Serum Dưỡng Ẩm Phục Hồi Chống Lão Hóa Time2Skin – Beny Cosmetics
> Không biết nhà mình có mom nào đã và đang dùng loại này không? cho em xin ý kiến đi ạ


Công nhận đọc phân tích ok quá mom nhỉ. Ở đây thấy nhiều mom cũng quan tâm *serum Time2Skin* có tốt không giống em nhỉ. Mong là mom nào dùng rồi thì rv giúp với ak


----------



## KhuatHaAnh.hn

Có thể cho em xin hình ảnh em tham khảo được không vậy các chị ơi
Em cũng đang muốn tìm serum dưỡng ẩm, phục hồi da và chống lão hóa?
Nếu loại này tốt thực sự thì em phải thử luôn ạ


----------



## Bé Bông Yêu

KhuatHaAnh.hn nói:


> Có thể cho em xin hình ảnh em tham khảo được không vậy các chị ơi
> Em cũng đang muốn tìm serum dưỡng ẩm, phục hồi da và chống lão hóa?
> Nếu loại này tốt thực sự thì em phải thử luôn ạ


Đây nè mom ơi. 
Khả năng dưỡng ẩm của em này đỉnh cao rồi, có thể cảm nhận được nay từ lần xài đầu tiên luôn ạ
Da bị tổn thương như nhiễm corticoid, kem trộn ... hay da cháy nắng, kích ứng ... đều được xoa dịu sau 1-2 lần dùng là cảm nhận được rồi nè. Da mềm, dịu hẳn xuống nhé.
Da mềm mịn, căng bóng, cảm thấy tươi trẻ chỉ sau 1-2 tuần xài liên tục á
Mê lắm ạ


----------



## songngu22

Da em là da hỗn hợp thiên dầu, da em mỏng và dễ kích ứng lắm ạ. E cũng có ít mụn lắm. Nhưg dạo này lại có nhiều ở khu vực trán
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 e còn bị thâm nữa ạ. Trước giờ e c xài sp nào hết chỉ dùng kem chống nắg thôi ạ . Mong mn giúp đỡ e tìm sp phù hợp ạ.


----------



## nguyenthibaongoc

Serum Time2Skin chất lượng có  đảm bảo không vậy mọi ng ưi? 
Mua bên này chuẩn hãng chưa ạ Time2Skin


----------

